# First batch at Serena Kinders - new pics on page 2



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

These are the girls that are due from 18 Feb to 9 March. The second batch is a lot later. I think I'm going to need the break, I haven't had 8 pregnant before.

This is Fresca, she is first, due 18 Feb. This is her second time.









This is Browner, she is due 19 Feb. Last year they kidded the same day, this is her second time too.









Next is Pickles, due on the 25th, she is a FF.









Then on March 5 Triscuit, it is her third time. This is my fat girl who started making milk out of the blue this year. It will be her third kidding. Last time she had triplets.









And Finally on Mar 9, little Trude, she is Pickles' sister, and they are Triscuit's kids from 2009. She is a FF also.









They all tested positive for being pregnant, except we didn't test Fresca. She was such a brat we only had enough blood for a CAE test. I didn't doubt she was pregnant, even then.

Jan


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

What a bunch of cuties!!!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Thanks. I am finally getting to the point where some people want them, and I'm having a hard time thinking about letting them go. I have to, I know that. Trude will probably go to Colorado after she kids and her kids are weaned, possibly Fresca, but I don't know about that. Triscuit is going on loan to a friend, for milk. I can't sell her, at least not yet. But I have to let some of them go. It's great it is getting to the point where a few people within reach of here are wanting Kinders. It's what I've been doing it for, but I'm so used to keeping all the girls.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

You are sure to have LOTS of adorable babies  
Such pretty ladies too :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Thank you, I'm pretty happy with them. Likely to be lots of kids. By the time it is all done anyway.

Jan


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Lots of little ones coming your way my favorite of yours is browner.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Thank you Roger, Browner is the only one I still have from my first line that I started here. I am very proud of her. She is bred to a very nice buck, I am hoping for a good buck from her. She milked well and dried up pretty easily, but I think she will milk through, her nubian mother does. I think she is a good addition to the Kinder gene pool, for me it is really about the first generations, because the Kinder gene pool isn't big enough yet. I love her. She was so shy and wild I almost got rid of her. I am so glad I didn't. Big learning for me from that. She is my baby now. Her sister is in Texas, and there are no bucks there. But she milked through. And she became someone's best friend after a very shy start. Browner also kidded really easily. Sort of squirted them out. Last year she had twins and she looks about the same as last year. She has a lot of capacity. And I like her plumb teats.

Fresca had twins last year and I found a pic from right before she kidded last year, she did not look like this. I never got her trained to milk last year, she is very friendly and outgoing and then violent about letting anyone do anything to her. I had a lot going on then and three first fresheners, and I just gave up on her. She had a lot of milk, though. I am going to try harder this year. With a hobble.

Triscuit is from Missouri, from a long line of kinders, and she had triplets last time.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Wow.... they are pretty Does.....can't wait to see the kiddo's... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Thanks Pam, I am not really ready for the kiddos yet.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Gorgeous does -- hope they give you what you are looking for.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Thank you Stacey, I am pretty sure I will get some bucks and some does, I'm not really worried about it, I need both. I expect at least 18 kids. If it comes down to it I need bucks more than does. How odd is that?

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Ive had years like that

plus its less likely I will want to keep them if they are boys  but I am willing/want to keep a buck from some of my does too so this year will be hard (IF they ever get bred that is!!!)

18 kids - oh boy wow


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

I agree, I think 18 kids is the minimum too, unless the nubian isn't really pregnant. Even then the minimum is 16. I am saying o wow too. Last year I had 9. But I have new space this year at least.

Jan


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

they are all beautiful does... i particularly like the black ones.. I researched getting kinders while I was looking into the different breeds, but couldn't find any available at that time. I went with Nigis.... Good luck on all the birthing!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

Kinders are pretty hard to find, but there are more of them in Washington than anywhere. I guess they are not evenly spread all over. Thanks for the good wishes, I have my hopes up.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders (New Pics)*

I took new pictures this morning of some of them.

Fresca, due 18 Feb, she is getting pretty uncomfortable.









Then Browner and Triscuit, Browner's due on the 19th and Triscuit on 5 March. 









We think Triscuit has consumed some of her fat making babies, I hope so. Her tail web isn't quite as fatty as it was.

This is Fantin, he is sire to Fresca's kids. I don't think I will be able to get a good picture of him until I have help.










So far everyone seems to be doing well. I have to get the kidding shed ready.

Jan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

They're looking awefully big...looks like they've got a good group of kids in there! Fantin sure is a handsome boy. Can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

I expect at least three sets of triplets out of the 7 or 8 bred. I still don't know if the nubian is pregnant. I have new space, so more room for lots of kids.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders*

I have two due next week, and I have a question. last night we looked at the kidding book, and Browner was 5 days early last year. Do you know if that carries on as a usual thing in a doe, if she kids early once she will usually kid early? I should have checked sooner, I might have kids on Valentine's day. She doesn't look like it, but her udder might fill fast at the end. Don't know that either, since she was a FF last year.

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: First batch at Serena Kinders - new pics on page 2 (3?)*

Browner and Fresca are on day 146 and 145 today, I don't think they are going to hold out til 150. These strange pictures are through the fence, the shape of Browner in shadow is what got me. She is a lot rounder than I thought.



















Fresca is getting close, her udder is full and she is ensconced in the middle of the kidding shed, very uncomfortable. She doesn't really look like she has dropped to me, though.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:shocked: She's looking like a beach ball with legs! Poor girl :hug: 

Hope she gives you at least triplets...can Kinders have "litters" like Nigies can?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> She's looking like a beach ball with legs! Poor girl :hug:


 HeHe...that's true.... she sure does.... :laugh:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It isn't as obvious out in the light, that shadowy outline really made it obvious. I have heard of kinders rarely having six, but surely that won't happen to me. I am hoping for no more than triplets from anyone. 

Jan


----------

